# 95 D21 Thermostat Replacement



## Tropicalcats (Sep 29, 2017)

Anybody have a step by step for a 95 D21 4 Cyl 2 WD Thermostat replacement. What else should I replace at the same time ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you tried Autozone.com's free repair guides? All you need is to register an E-mail to use them. Nico Club's website has free, downloadable, Nissan factory service manuals. NissanHelp.com has downloadable factory service sections in their "knowledge base." I would recommend you stick with a genuine Nissan thermostat; a lot of the aftermarkets seem to run a little cooler on the gauge than the OEM part. If you're due for any belts or hoses, now would be a good time to change them.


----------

